# Topics > Mixed reality >  Virtual reality, merged reality, Project Alloy, Intel Corporation, Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Intel Corporation

Home page - intel.com/vr

----------


## Airicist

Intel introduces merged reality

Published on Aug 16, 2016




> Intel is pushing the boundaries of compute innovation to accelerate the creation of truly immersive experiences with virtual reality. At the 2016 Intel Developer Forum, Intel CEO Brian Krzanich introduced the concept of merged reality, a new way of experiencing physical and virtual interactions and environments across VR/AR/Mixed Realities through a suite of next generation sensing, digitizing and computing technologies.

----------


## Airicist

Touring Intel's virtual reality hardware lab

Published on Nov 4, 2016




> We visited Intel's lab to learn more about the multi-sensory augmented and virtual reality experiences the team is building and testing for Intel's next generation headset.


"Inside Intel’s race to build a new reality"

by Lucas Matney
November 3, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Intel’s Project Alloy headset mixes reality with fiction

Published on Nov 19, 2016




> Chipmaker Intel has created a reference design for a new kind of VR headset, one that lets you see real, physical objects floating around in a virtual world.

----------


## Airicist

Intel's project Alloy makes your living room a war zone

Published on Jan 9, 2017




> Intel's Project Alloy merges your real world with virtual reality to make any room into a personalized videogame play space.

----------

